
Open Source Use Policy Questions - tgit
I just have a few questions.<p>-Typically, do you find that most companies have an open source use policy?
-If so, how do developers usually find out about the policy?
-If open source usage requires approval, how long does approval take?
-Who usually approves open source at a company?
-How many open source libraries typically do companies use per month?
Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
Every organization I have been in (large and small) has made heavy use of open
source software. A heavily Microsoft shop might manage to avoid it, but
usually you will find some open source somewhere.

Often there is not an explicit policy. Management is usually cool with it
because they don't have to be bothered by developers to deal with salespeople,
write a check, etc.

